
Android creator Andy Rubin is accused of running a 'sex ring' - tdurden
https://www.businessinsider.com/andy-rubin-complaint-documents-sex-ring-2019-7
======
K0balt
This is not only just smear journalism, it's also not even particularly
scandalous, and dubiously sourced.

At worst it sounds like consenting adults doing consensual stuff... So who
cares.

~~~
olliej
1) This isn't news -- it's been widely reported in the past.

2) While the headline is clickbait, the article is mostly talking about his
bullshit treatment of his wife:

* Running a sex ring between consenting adults: whatever. Doing so behind your wife's back and keeping it secret from her? That's cheating, and the financial impact of that (it significantly reduces your likelihood of coming out on top in divorce proceedings, with or without a prenup)

* Having one of your former lawyers "represent" your wife's interest in crafting a prenup? You can't say "she should have known better" or some such: the reason we hire lawyers is because they understand the law, and so we defer to them. Both the lawyer and Rubin obviously knew about this prior relationship and hid that knowledge from her. The is likely going to completely nullify any terms of the prenup, which means the financial cost is likely even higher (50/50 split people think of is in the case of no-fault divorces). Per a bunch of family lawyers on twitter (I know, I know), it sounds like that lawyer may also be somewhat screwed. Anyway, more financial impact on one of the "major" players in mobile.

* He redirected his google paychecks to a personal account when he "resigned" (you know, when he was given $90 million for harassing multiple coworkers; They were forced out of the company without $90 million for some reason). This was before they started the divorce, I'm sure the implication is that given he was "fired" his wife could reasonably have interpreted the paychecks stopping as being a product of that, rather than hiding funds. Again, this hurts him in any divorce proceedings.

As for dubious sources: Seriously? It's legal paperwork, and lawyers don't get
to lie on such paperwork. The sex ring nonsense has been well known for at
least a few years (it came out around the same time we learned he'd been paid
for harassing coworkers), and I assume led to the divorce we're now
witnessing.

Ignoring everything else: It's a skeezy harasser and HN's continual defense of
him remains bizarre to me.

